# Topics > Fun and humor >  Useless Duck Company

## Airicist

youtube.com/nicholmikey

facebook.com/uselessduckcompany

twitter.com/UselessDuck

----------


## Airicist

Sock removal app

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> To remove additional socks simply tap the button again

----------


## Airicist

Sock removal robot

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> Two months ago I made an app for removing socks, but people complained that you need a dog for it to work. I made this robot so everyone can use my app!

----------

